# Old Newby



## dizzyphil (Dec 23, 2011)

All,

Been searching many sites for a couple of years now and this one seems to fit better than the rest. Look forward to chatting and trading info with all.

Some personal info:

6'2"
260
42 yrs old
jock in HS - Soccer, Basketball, Baseball, Track
starting training again 2 years ago religiously

Looking to use the info from this site and put it to use before I'm worm-food!!!

Dizzy


----------



## Arnold (Dec 23, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*dizzyphil* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## dgp (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome, I am sure you hae many questions.  We look forward to helping you with them.


----------



## dizzyphil (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you both. 

DGP - been doing much homework not to ask stupid or the wrong questions!!!! look forward to getting to know everyone...

Diz


----------



## dgp (Dec 23, 2011)

No question is stupid.  There is a good chance someone will ask the same one.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 24, 2011)

welcome


----------



## antonoverlord (Dec 24, 2011)

welcome bro i would love to answer even the stupid ?s no hater here lol


----------



## sandman69 (Dec 24, 2011)

No question is stupid but you will catch hell from some, but don't let that get you down there are some great guys,and girls on here and they can help a bunch and most of the ones that give you hell just want you to study a little more, enjoy the wealth of knowledge as I have.


----------



## dizzyphil (Dec 25, 2011)

sandman69 said:


> No question is stupid but you will catch hell from some, but don't let that get you down there are some great guys,and girls on here and they can help a bunch and most of the ones that give you hell just want you to study a little more, enjoy the wealth of knowledge as I have.



I appreciate that bro, and the rest of you as well. I was on another forum a couple of years ago and had a question. I got cooked from about three guys and I thought it was a legitimate question. I had broken a bone in my hand the last week of a cycle and my PCT included Arimidex. I asked what could be substituted in its place since my research yielded you are not supposed to take it with any type of cracked or broken bones. Man, you would thought I asked these guys for their addresses and suppliers..... Anyway, good to be here and look forward to being part of the group.

Diz


----------



## antonoverlord (Dec 25, 2011)

^ i understand bro theres alot of guys that just are like this but as i said and sandman will help no matter what happy holidays everyone


----------



## Plaincoupe (Dec 25, 2011)

welcome


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 26, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

world-pharma.org


----------



## hypno (Dec 26, 2011)

Welcome Young(er than me) Newby!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Bonchwater (Dec 30, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## SHY_RONNIE (Dec 31, 2011)

welcome to IM


----------



## FoxOscar (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey there, welcome to the site


----------



## dizzyphil (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the welcomes. Look forward to the insight, info, and suggestions. Been hitting the gym hard the past couple of years. Just recently (3 months ago) found a lifting partner that has made huge improvements in my gains and frequencies. Now that I have a site that looks like I can trust, going to get back to the 'real-deal' and get this ass in best shape. 

Diz


----------

